# what to do when its time to let go of your cafe



## KSKaffe (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I was hoping to get some ideas/help in the sad phase of running a cafe: selling it.

I have a beautiful handmade counter 2m x 2m with an inbuilt glass dispaly cabinet, some steel tables, fridge, Bezzera Bistro coffee machine with jugs/tampers/etc, water filterer, two grinders and some other bits. Ideally I thought I could find someone who wants to start their own cafe adventure and would want to buy the lot as a starter package. However, this has proved to be difficult. I have advertised on gumtree/ebay (and now here) and put the word out in the local coffee community in London but no result so far.

So my question is: has anyone experience in this type of thing?

Know of companies that might buy/sell this kind of equipment?

Do you know of any useful websites I should try to advertise with?

What approach would you take in this situation - sell all separately?

ANy suggestions/help would be much appreciated.

Thanks, Kiira


----------

